# Driftwood, lava rock and plants - Oh My



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Was at my local PetSmart today and found a great sale. All the driftwood in the fish tanks are on sale for $4.97 with plants attached. They said PetSmart will no longer sell them. Also all lava rock with attached plants on sale for $5.97. I got 1 lava rock with an anubis nana and 2 driftwood, one with a small java fern and one with nothing attached. They threw in a small driftwood with a little moss on the top. I'm not putting in tanks right away so I can clean them up a bit. Love finding unexpected sales like this.*w3*w3*w3


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

good deal looks nice


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Are they real or fake? I see the roots on the plant but the driftwood doesn't look real.


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

They are real wood! Not the greatest pics I know, plus the driftwood is wet in the pics too. So I can see how you might think, fake. But they are real and I think they were a great deal. I might check back and see if they have anymore. 

The anubis nana (petite, I think) on the lava rock is good and healthy too, even though it did have a lot of algae (which I had to pick off).


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Love coming across those unexpected bargains! Anubis looks nice and plants (at least in my area) are very expensive.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man I will have to take a trip over there tomorrow! I wonder if it's national?


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

The guy at PetSmart said that "PetSmart" was going to stop selling them. So I guess it would be on clearance sale at all their stores.


----------

